# Culinary Certfications Ontario and Canada



## mrbonejangles (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello, I will be attending a Culinary Management Course in Ontario starting this coming Januaray

Once I am done, besides working towards my red seal are there any other courses, classes, certifications anyone would recommend.  I want to make the most of my career and apply myself to anything that will help upgrade myself as a chef but I do not want to take any other courses or training unless they will be an asset in my career

Any and all information is appreciated


----------



## cinnamongirl (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm in the middle of my culinary courses and a certificate you should get is your food handler certificate (The National Food Safety Training Program).  The card is given out by the Canadian Restaurant and Foodservices Association (CRFA).

Ask your school if they will provide this training and arrange for you to write the exam.

I got mine in May 2010 and the certificate is good for 5 years.  Just something else you can put on your resume.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Lots.....

Bookeeping/accounting, HR, and business management are all areas that prosepective employer will sit up and take notice on your resume.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

CinnamonGirl said:


> I'm in the middle of my culinary courses and a certificate you should get is your food handler certificate (The National Food Safety Training Program). T


Here in the States, the Food Safety Manager's Certification is FAR more helpful than the Food Handlers certification


----------



## mrbonejangles (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys


----------

